# Info needed on an old gun



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i have a question about an old hunting gun my grandfather gave me years ago. i didn't think much of it when he gave it to me because it was the kind of gun you leave in the garage and don't think twice about. rusted, scratched, and well used in many duck hunts. it is a remington model 10-A from 1903 or 1905 (registration year on barrel). if anybody has any info on this gun model it would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What are your specific questions about the shotgun?


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

is it a gun i should invest in cleaning up and puttin gon my wall or is it a gun that should be cleaned up and used, or is it just a discontinued gun with only sentimental value?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd clean it up and hang it up. I wouldn't refinish anything just remove any rust, coat it with a good rust preventative and hang it up. Sentimental, is it's highest value. If it's mechanically sound there is no reason that you couldn't use it.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i am also looking for the history of the gun. where i work (only internet access) i can't look up guns online (teacher, stupid policy) so any kind of info would be helpful


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Description: Remington's first pump-action six-shot repeating shotgun 
Introduction Year: 1908 
Year Discontinued: 1929 
Total Production: Approximately 275,600 
Designer/Inventor: John D. Pederson with improvements by C.C. Loomis and R. Barger 
Action Type: Pump action repeater 
Caliber/Gauge: 12 gauge 
Serial Number Blocks: 001 - 275,600
Serial numbers were preceded by the letter "U" 
Grades Offered: No. 1 or 10 A - Standard or Field Grade
No. 2 or 10 B - Special Grade
No. 3 or 10 C - Trap Grade
No. 3 Trap Special Grade
No. 4 or 10 D - Tournament Grade
No. 5 or 10 E - Expert Grade
No. 6 or 10 F - Premier Grade
No. 0 Riot Grade 
Variations: Model 10 Trench Shotgun (World War 1)
Model 10 T - Target Grade which included grades D, E, and F as described above


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Description: Remington's first pump-action six-shot repeating shotgun 
Introduction Year: 1908 
Year Discontinued: 1929

on my gun it has 1903 and 1905 printed on the side as a copyright or registration number. but thank you for your information


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That was the infromation straight off remingtons website.


----------

